# Your Favorite Spanish Piano Music



## clavichorder

What are you favorite piano works of Spanish composers? For our purposes, that includes Catalan composers(Mompou).


----------



## Mandryka

clavichorder said:


> What are you favorite piano works of Spanish composers? For our purposes, that includes Catalan composers(Mompou).


The CD of Piano Trios by Luis De Pablo played by Trio Arbos. The CD of Cristobal Halffter's piano pieces, played by Alberto Rosado and Juan Calvos Garvayo. The CD of music by Tomas Marco, played by the composer.


----------



## joen_cph

The *Albeniz* box on Brilliant with Esteban Sanchez comes to my mind, together with the *De Falla *Noches en los Jardines ...

*Granados* too, of course - the Brilliant box with Rajna, from CRD, and the Danzas Espanolas with Luis Galve (LP).

Mompou and De Fallas solo pieces are much less to my taste.

A bit more recent: *Tomas Marco*´s piano music (CD).


----------



## clavichorder

*Turina* seems to be be fairly prolific on the piano, writing in a style that incorporates impressionism. I have liked what I've heard.

As for *De Falla* he's not that prolific for solo piano, but I like both when he sounds like a heftier take on Albeniz in his Cuatro Pieces Espanol, and also when he's thoroughly being himself in Fantasia Baetica. He might be the greatest Spanish composer that wrote for solo piano, but he wasn't very focused on that instrument it seems.

*Mompou* is a very intriguing composer to me. Not always overtly exciting, writing these almost minimalistic miniatures that draw from impressionism, there is ample opportunity for pianists to boast of their voicing and tone with his interesting lingering harmonies.

New names to me since the creation of this thread: Luis De Pablo, Tomas Marco, and Christobal Halffter.


----------



## Bayreuth

clavichorder said:


> What are you favorite piano works of Spanish composers? For our purposes,* that includes Catalan composers*(Mompou).


Taking into account what happened today in Spain/Cataluña that seems a legitimate remark 

I like Albeniz' Iberia the most probably, although I should admit that I haven't listen to Spanish piano works that much (quite an indecency since I'm from Spain)


----------



## shadowdancer

Marvelous stuff!


----------



## musicrom

I don't really know that much Spanish piano music, but one that I like is the _Pavana-Capricho_ by Albeniz. A nice, fun piece.


----------



## Balthazar

I view Albéniz as the giant in this field. The Esteban Sánchez set mentioned above is fantastic.

Granados is wonderfully evocative as well. For a ridiculously good deal, the 6 disc set of Granados's complete piano works played by Martin Jones is currently available via iTunes download for $4.99.










And the more Mompou I hear the more I like it. A bit of a sexier Satie. I may put the sheet music for his _Musica callada_ on my holiday wish list...


----------



## Mario Martinez

Albeniz Iberia by Luis Grané







http://www.playclassics.com/album4


----------



## clavichorder

Balthazar said:


> And the more Mompou I hear the more I like it. A bit of a sexier Satie. I may put the sheet music for his _Musica callada_ on my holiday wish list...


Charmes is also a great smaller set of 6 miniatures by Mompou.


----------



## Mario Martinez

I have heard some pieces by Padre Antonio Soler that were quite interesting...


----------



## Guest

I second Halffter and Marco.

I also nominate Lopez Lopez.


----------



## Pugg

shadowdancer said:


> View attachment 77494
> 
> Marvelous stuff!


Completely agreed, marvellous playing also.:tiphat:


----------



## worov

Rodolfo Halffter :


----------



## Biwa

Mario Martinez said:


> I have heard some pieces by Padre Antonio Soler that were quite interesting...


Let me also add Soler's teacher, José de Nebra (1702-1768). 





Moisès Fernández Via has a beautiful recording of his sonatas and tocatas. 
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Dec13/Nebra_piano_VRS2118.htm

José's nephew, Manuel Blasco de Nebra (1750-1784), also wrote charming music for the keyboard.


----------



## clavichorder

As long as we are talking Iberian keyboard music of the 18th century, the most interesting composer I've encountered is *Sebastian de Albero*. Not as prolific and developed as Soler, but wackier than even Scarlatti, and certainly rougher around the edges.


----------



## Heliogabo

I'll pick only three, they're true favorites:
Albeniz-iberia
Mompou-música callada
Blasco de Nebra-sonatas


----------



## tortkis

Balthazar said:


> Granados is wonderfully evocative as well. For a ridiculously good deal, the 6 disc set of Granados's complete piano works played by Martin Jones is currently available via iTunes download for $4.99.


I've been listening to the set these days. Lovely, rhythmical, delicate mixture of delight and melancholy. Thanks for introducing this wonderful music and the great bargain.


----------



## clavichorder

This is a great miniature by De Falla from a set of four pieces:


----------



## farris

the Favourite Spanish Piano is Mompou .


----------



## Aecio

Albeniz masterpiece may be *La Vega*, which is also one of his longer pieces. *Azulejos* is quite interesting also, if I remember correctly it was completed by Granados since it was left incomplete by Albeniz early death.


----------



## Sonata

I am unfamiliar with Spanish piano music other than this set. That's ok because what's in here is wonderful:


----------



## Hmmbug

I sometimes say that the French composers wrote the best Spanish music. I'm not sure if it's true, but certainly it's plausible...

Debussy did a lot of stuff in a spanish idiom for solo piano, notably La soireé dans Grenade from the Estampes and La Puerta del Vino from his second book of Preludes. (There are others in a Spanish style that don't reference a Spanish place, as well.) Worth a listen , in my opinion.


----------



## clavichorder

Chabrier wrote great 'Spanish' music too, as did Bizet. I often think Chabrier's piano music has a Spanish flavor.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> I view Albéniz as the giant in this field. The Esteban Sánchez set mentioned above is fantastic.
> 
> Granados is wonderfully evocative as well. For a ridiculously good deal, the 6 disc set of Granados's complete piano works played by Martin Jones is currently available via iTunes download for $4.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the more Mompou I hear the more I like it. A bit of a sexier Satie. I may put the sheet music for his _Musica callada_ on my holiday wish list...


With any luck arriving today :tiphat:


----------



## Animal the Drummer

A vote for Albeniz' "Suite Espanola" which, though it doesn't have the stature (or the difficulty!) of "Iberia", is beautiful and well worthwhile in its own right.


----------



## Klavierspieler

My first vote definitely has to go to Granados' *Goyescas*.

Not piano music, _per se_, but Antonio de Cabezón is a great name in Spanish keyboard music. This is one of his tientos.


----------

